# sump pump on its own circuit



## mjklein67 (Feb 20, 2012)

My sister recently bought a new house and the inspector suggested putting the sump pump on its own circuit and not be on a GFI to make sure that it wont trip. My question is should the sump pump be on a 20 amp circuit or a 15 amp circuit? And if it should be a 20 amp circuit with 12-2 can I still use a 15 amp duplex outlet.


----------



## hawkeye11 (Feb 11, 2012)

Should be on its own circuit. 15 A circuit is more than enough. And if you do run 12/2 and put in a 15 A receptacle, just make sure the breaker is also a 15 A.


----------



## mjklein67 (Feb 20, 2012)

My first thoughts were to installed a 15 amp breaker with 14-2 and a 15 amp outlet. Is this enough or not?


----------



## hawkeye11 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, that's sufficient to handle the sump pump.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Just to stir the pot, it is my recollection that current code requires GFCI for sump pumps. Makes sense in one way and not in another. Might want to check which code cycle your home is covered by.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

hawkeye11 said:


> And if you do run 12/2 and put in a 15 A receptacle, just make sure the breaker is also a 15 A.


Not true it can be on a 20 breaker it it's a duplex outlet.


----------



## Julius793 (Dec 13, 2011)

bob22 said:


> Just to stir the pot, it is my recollection that current code requires GFCI for sump pumps. Makes sense in one way and not in another. Might want to check which code cycle your home is covered by.


I don't think so


----------



## hawkeye11 (Feb 11, 2012)

bob22 said:


> Just to stir the pot, it is my recollection that current code requires GFCI for sump pumps. Makes sense in one way and not in another. Might want to check which code cycle your home is covered by.


In Canada, a sump pump receptacle is not required to be GFI protected.


----------



## Daltex (Nov 26, 2008)

Julius793 said:


> Not true it can be on a 20 breaker it it's a duplex outlet.


Yep that's correct.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

hawkeye11 said:


> Should be on its own circuit. 15 A circuit is more than enough. And if you do run 12/2 and put in a 15 A receptacle, just make sure the breaker is also a 15 A.


 You can use a 15a recept on a 20a circuit


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

2008 NEC removed the exemption so sump pumps are to be GFCI protected.


----------



## hawkeye11 (Feb 11, 2012)

plummen said:


> You can use a 15a recept on a 20a circuit


...yeah, sorry ppl, I totally read that wrong. Yes, you can use a 15A receptacle on a 20 A circuit...my bad. And again, the CEC does not require a permanently installed sump pump to be GFCI protected.


----------



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

hawkeye11 said:


> ...yeah, sorry ppl, I totally read that wrong. Yes, you can use a 15A receptacle on a 20 A circuit...my bad. And again, the CEC does not require a permanently installed sump pump to be GFCI protected.


If it was hard wired - no cord - neither would the US.

It is the 120v receptacle, not the pump that requires GFCI.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

AandPDan said:


> 2008 NEC removed the exemption so sump pumps are to be GFCI protected.


Just be aware that some of the states which they did adopted the 2008 and later NEC codes they still modifed the codes and I know in State of Wisconsin still have extempt for sump pump only if singleplex power point ( receptale ) if duplex then no it have to be GFCI'ed.

Ditto with the furance ( for gaz ou oil fired units ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

hawkeye11 said:


> .... Yes, you can use a 15A receptacle on a 20 A circuit. ...


Okay with a mininum of two single receptacles or one duplex on the circuit altogether.


----------

